
Quantum computing’s also-rans and their fatal flaws - furcyd
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/11/quantum-computings-also-rans-and-their-fatal-flaws/
======
asdfasdfdavid
Strong agree, the future of quantum computing is photonics.

